# Just making sure I got all the bases covered



## Tmaxson (Apr 10, 2012)

I am somewhat new to raising goats and just wanted some reassurance or advice on how I am feeding my goats.  Currently I have 1 Nigi/pygmy Buck, 1 Nigi wether, 1 Nigi new mom, 1 Nigi doeling and 1 pregnant Nigi/pygmy doe.  I am giving them free choice hay (not alfalfa) of which they are pretty much going through 2 sections a day.  They also have free choice mineral block and baking soda (when they decide not to dump it).  I give them not quite a lb each twice a day of a mixture of Dumor grain, all stock sweet feed and alfalfa pellets (since I have a hard time finding the alfalfa hay) and of course all the weeds/leaves/grass they can find in the pen in addition to the cuttings I provide them with at least once a day.  I take my clippers with me and cut branches from the yummy trees and pines when I take my dogs for a walk.  Spoiled goats.  They also get fresh water with ACV with the mother.  They all seem very healthy and happy, they don't seem fat but they are always ready for a treat.  What are your thoughts, anything I need to change, add or take away?  Oh yea I forgot to say that they don't really like the alfalfa pellets and will sometimes leave those in the buckets but I've read the pregnant and nursing moms really should have alfalfa so I just keep giving it to them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

I would take away the baking soda and just keep it on hand, incase one of them needs it. 

I would switch to loose goat minerals. 

and I wold make sure the the grain mixture you are giving the whether and buck balances out to twice as much calcium as phosphorus and that there is Ammonia Chloride in the Dumor grain and the all-stock sweet feed. If it is only in the Dumor grain I would stop giving the wether and buck the sweet feed and just give them each a little Dumor grain.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you.  Is there a loose Goat Mineral you would recommend?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 10, 2012)

Manna Pro Minerals, it's chelated.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8   http://www.jefferslivestock.com/sweetlix-meat-maker/camid/liv/cp/9E-01/

or a mineral that:

has a 2 to 1 calcium to phosphorus ratio, twice as much calcium as phosphorus. 

minerals that have at least 1,700 to 2100  ppm of copper and 50 to 80 ppm of selenium


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

Although one should keep in mind that minerals such as copper and selenium would be adjusted according to regional levels. Our area is very very low in Copper and Selenium so the minerals that our feed store provides is quite high in these things.


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2012)

Check out the link in my signature below for the Goat Feeding Discussion.


----------



## gigiintheforest (Apr 22, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Manna Pro Minerals, it's chelated.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Do you get your Manna Pro from Atwoods?  We feed Manna Pro chick starter and have had a hard time getting it as they sell out.  Do you have the same problem?


----------



## gigiintheforest (May 9, 2012)

I have same problem.  I really like Manna Pro but Atwoods can't seem to keep it in stock.  Any ideas?



			
				gigiintheforest said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

